# Blizzard Skis



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2012)

Has anyone skied both the Blizzard Bushwacker and Blizzard Bonafide Skis?

i skied the bushwacker and liked it but was looking for something a little wider.  i'd be interested to hear first hand comparison.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 20, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> Has anyone skied both the Blizzard Bushwacker and Blizzard Bonafide Skis?
> 
> i skied the bushwacker and liked it but was looking for something a little wider.  i'd be interested to hear first hand comparison.



I own the Bushwacker, and have skied the Bonafide as well.  The Bonafide is a real fun ski in softer snow at both high speeds and low.  In firmer snow they were still good when going fast, but not so great at tighter turns.  

I went with the Bushwacker as it would be better at the majority of the time I got to use it, and could not have been happier.

For next year, I cant decide if I want to get Bushackers again, or Volkl Kendos.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2013)

saw some bonafides up in N VT and they were calling my name....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> For next year, I cant decide if I want to get Bushackers again, or Volkl Kendos.



Your Bushwackers from this year wouldn't last a second season?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 12, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Your Bushwackers from this year wouldn't last a second season?



Of coarse they would. But I get a loaner pair of skis with my job for the year.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 12, 2013)

i absolutely love my bonafides...on extreme hard pack you might get a little chatter at mach 1 but for powder and trees they are fantastic. best ski purchase ive ever made.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> i absolutely love my bonafides...on extreme hard pack you might get a little chatter at mach 1 but for powder and trees they are fantastic. best ski purchase ive ever made.


i see in your sig you have 173 cm, may i ask your approx physical size?


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 12, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i see in your sig you have 173 cm, may i ask your approx physical size?


im 5'7 bout 160 .. i was thinking bout the 180s but figured 73 should be enough for a small guy like me lol


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> im 5'7 bout 160 .. i was thinking bout the 180s but figured 73 should be enough for a small guy like me lol



cool, i'm a bit heavier than you, was thinking the 180 would be my size.  on 170s now (no rocker)


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2013)

new ski in the blizzard mix - Brahma. Philpug reviewed it on epic

http://www.epicski.com/t/117222/2014-blizzard-brahma


seems like a bushwacker with metal for stiffness?


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 18, 2013)

brahma bull eh?  looks cool


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 18, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> new ski in the blizzard mix - Brahma. Philpug reviewed it on epic
> 
> http://www.epicski.com/t/117222/2014-blizzard-brahma
> 
> ...



Bushwacker has metal...

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 18, 2013)

Been ripping around on the Cochise this year............it rocks in the pow and soft stuff as expected but also does remarkably well on the groomers and hard pack! I'm 5'10" and skiing a 184 but could have gone shorter. First time skiing on a rocker"ed" ski and it does take some time to adjust regardless I'm liking the technology!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 29, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> new ski in the blizzard mix - Brahma. Philpug reviewed it on epic



his Youtube review:


----------



## Philpug (Jan 30, 2013)

The Brahma is a Bushwacker with a Bonafide construction and a slightly stiffer tail. It is a Bonafide for the east and the compromise you are looking for.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 30, 2013)

Philpug said:


> The Brahma is a Bushwacker with a Bonafide construction and a slightly stiffer tail. It is a Bonafide for the east and the compromise you are looking for.



What are the dimensions on the Brahma?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2013)

Philpug said:


> The Brahma is a Bushwacker with a Bonafide construction and a slightly stiffer tail. It is a Bonafide for the east and the compromise you are looking for.



so bonafide isn't an east coast ski?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> What are the dimensions on the Brahma?


125/88/110 @ 180


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 30, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> 125/88/110 @ 180



Yeah, I want something in the 98 range. Bonafides seem to be sold out everywhere. Maybe Atomic Alibi, but there are no deals on them right now. Want to replace the Watea 94 in the next year or so.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, I want something in the 98 range. Bonafides seem to be sold out everywhere. Maybe Atomic Alibi, but there are no deals on them right now. Want to replace the Watea 94 in the next year or so.



i'm looking for something in that same range (~95).  There is a Watea 98 BC (back country) that looks nice and few reviews i read said it was a fine front side ski too.

i've seen a few bonafides still in stock but no deals.  i tested the Alibi last year, liked it.


----------



## Philpug (Jan 30, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, I want something in the 98 range. Bonafides seem to be sold out everywhere. Maybe Atomic Alibi, but there are no deals on them right now. Want to replace the Watea 94 in the next year or so.


I wish I knew..I just sold my Bonafides.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 30, 2013)

Philpug said:


> I wish I knew..I just sold my Bonafides.



That would have been cool ... but I'm in a want more than need situation so maybe I'll look harder in the spring if anyone has a pair or some demo's they want to unload.

What are you replacing them with?


----------



## bigbog (Jan 30, 2013)

Their Kabookie felt interesting..fwiw...but I haven't demoed(as if that's anything new).  A little softer than the rest....a little burlier than the Theory.


----------



## Philpug (Jan 30, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> That would have been cool ... but I'm in a want more than need situation so maybe I'll look harder in the spring if anyone has a pair or some demo's they want to unload.
> 
> What are you replacing them with?


Ill get another pair. Plus I have the Brahmas


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2013)

bonafides on ebay - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blizzard-bonafide-ski-180mm-/140912563719


----------

